# Beep beep beep driving me nuts!



## swc2001 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ok so you know whenever you turn on your phone. and it boots up? Usually it says DROID!!!

Well mine goes BEEEP BEEEP BEEEP. I have changed the the notification to what I want and even put the file on the internal sd card.
What do I gotta do to stop da beepin beeps?!?​


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

Did you try to turn of the SD card notifications in the phone sounds menu?


----------



## swc2001 (Dec 29, 2011)

Bobster22388 said:


> Did you try to turn of the SD card notifications in the phone sounds menu?


Yes sir I just found this Thread.
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-bionic-tech-support/182171-change-boot-notification-sounds.html

You are correct. That is what I wanted done. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

No problem, glad to be of some help.


----------

